# Considering Vinyl Cutter



## wildhock (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Would like some advice and opinions on a vinyl cutter for my particular situation.

I currently do a lot of sporting events where I heat apply pre-cut (Dalco) vinyl lettering and numbers to the back of apparel. I am considering adding a vinyl cutter to address this need as well as increasing my product offering within my shop. With a cutter I would also be able to very the size of the letting and numbers (unlike now having to stock a huge amount for different sizes and colors) Two questions I have:

1) Being that a name and number costs me around a buck in materials + time, is it cost effective to use a cutter? basically I will need to consume 12x16" of material per printing. I know it will likely save time, but what about cost?

2) Does anyone have a suggestion for a cutter for this type of application (something that can have a material area of 16x16 or so)

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Jon if I was buying a cutter today I would go with the copam 24 inch cutter from everything I have read about it and the price. US Cutter is the company that distributes them here in the US and their customer service via their forum is excellent as I own one of their Refine series cutters. I have had no problems whatsoever with mine other then user error a few times and they have always been there to help me right through it.

Now about the time/cost factor I really can't answer for you because I have never used precut letters/numbers so I don't know the cost but I can cut and weed an 8 inch number in probably around 2 minutes from the design to ready to apply heat. Of course names with smaller letters would take longer to weed but not much more.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 2) Does anyone have a suggestion for a cutter for this type of application (something that can have a material area of 16x16 or so)


I would suggest looking into the Roland GX-24 cutter. It can cut both t-shirts and sign vinyl, which could expand your current offering to car decals, vinyl signs, as well as the numbers and names that you currently outsource.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

i second rodneys suggestion.. You cant go wrong with roland or graphtec they are both work horses


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

JSI-24 (Copam CP2500) I own a JSI 24 and I am so for very happy with it. as I am almost deaf helps though. This thing is loud. I use Roland blades in it. Now for me the choice was easy as I bought it from a friend for $350 and it was 6 month old and hardly use. I have now done over 200 shirts with vinyl with so I have made my money back tri fold.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I would suggest looking into the Roland GX-24 cutter. It can cut both t-shirts and sign vinyl, which could expand your current offering to car decals, vinyl signs, as well as the numbers and names that you currently outsource.


Any cutter that cuts sign vinyl can also cut t-shirt vinyl, no? I haven't heard of a cutter that cuts only sign vinyl. I know the gx-24 has an optical eye that reads registration marks for transfers but I really don't think the extra $$$$ for that feature would be justified in my case anyways.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theflowerboxx said:


> Any cutter that cuts sign vinyl can also cut t-shirt vinyl, no? I haven't heard of a cutter that cuts only sign vinyl. I know the gx-24 has an optical eye that reads registration marks for transfers but I really don't think the extra $$$$ for that feature would be justified in my case anyways.





> Any cutter that cuts sign vinyl can also cut t-shirt vinyl, no?


I'm not sure 



> I know the gx-24 has an optical eye that reads registration marks for transfers but I really don't think the extra $$$$ for that feature would be justified in my case anyways.


Everyone has different business needs  I was only pointing out my recommendation based on what I've used and what experiences I've read about from other users.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Jon,

I just bought a compan 2500, believe me when I say that I studied all the machines out there its a mind gag, however, I did not have the budget for a Roland (first choice) but the specs and the reviews of the copan stood leaps and bounds above the rest in the under $1500 range. I got mine from ebay auction for $470, with shipping I think it was $560, so I will give yall an update after I get it rolling.

R.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I understand completely Rodney, I was just confussed when I read you post about cutting t-shirt vinyl and thought my $250 cutter can cut t-shirt vinyl actually better then it can cut sign vinyl and thought maybe I am missing something..


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

Glad to hear soem comments about the E-Bay cutters. I have looked at them for soem time.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

I just bought a new 48" Copam at an awesome price especially compared to other brands. Now i jusst have to buy all the vinyl supplies. LOL after i mess with the cutter ill also let you know about it.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

REVIEW:

Well, i just got the cutter. The packaging was great, as it was DOUBLE BOXED! It had 13 EXTRA parts in it. Im assuming just in case something happens in the future so i dont have to wait? I put it together in about 20min. This cutter is definately HEAVY DUTY. The stand i think is made from iron because each part was heavier than it looked. The finish looked great. I did a test cut and adjusted accordingly . . . . cuts perfect. I suspect that this thing will last me a LONG time. I am happy with my purchase. I will add to this in a few weeks after i've got to use it a lot.


----------



## shritman (Dec 18, 2006)

When you recieved your Copam cp-2500 was the blade already installed? Mine was I just had to take it out the bag ,adjust it and and lock it inthe cutter.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

Yea my blade was installed also. Just had to stick it in the holder and lock it down


----------



## shirley1520 (May 27, 2007)

Brian,
Now that you've had your Copam for a week... have you tried it out much? Are you still happy with your choice?

Shirley


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a Enduracut plus and it works great. I think the secret to a cutter is the software used to make your designs.I suggest you purchase the most versitale software your budget will allow. I also,like the roland cutter.The Roland is much quieter than mine,but also twice the cost. If cost wasn't a factor, I would buy a Roland. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, i have a copam 2500, I used it yesterday on some very small work , this work we did was a very small design for martini glasses where we put mirrored imaged logo on the glass with vinyl and then lightly frosted the glass with a sand blaster, the end result is when you drink out of the glass you can see the image from the inside, after we got the machine adjusted correctly for what it was cutting it did a very,very good job , smooth operation and very little noise, I would buy this machine again.

Good Luck

R.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info plan b, I am going to purchase a copam whenever I can justify it. I have a US Cutter Refine right now and it works great, a little noisy but my next purchase is a Copam for sure.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Dont know that you will ever look to getting into embroidery, but..... I am not familiar with the copam. The Roland will also cut twill for applique. Most other cutter wont do that. I know the Roland will also do flock and all different types of material.... and like Rodney or someone else said... it has the optical eye for trimming. I have not purchased one yet... but it will be the Roland.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Ken here is a review on the copam done by Kimon, an admin at signfourms.com 333Signforums Product review

The optical eye for registration cutting on the Roland is nice, but for that much more $$$$ I can use scissors. But that's just me.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, nice feature on the roland but you are looking at 1k or more than the copan, thats a lot of $$$$ for that feature

R


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

wildhock said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Would like some advice and opinions on a vinyl cutter for my particular situation.
> 
> ...


Jon,
I am very interested in doing the same thing you are. I am just outside of Houston so I don't think you have to worry about me competing with you. I was wondering who you buy your precut letters and numbers from and how many different fonts do you stock. Do you also only have a certain size. i can imagine it would be really tough to have a bunch of fonts in a bunch of different sizes. Any info and feedback you can share is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

shirly,

 This cutter has been awesome! It came with 3 extra 45 degree blades. I tried the blades that came with it and they work flawlessly. I cut a VERY VERY intricut 8" skull with it. It took me 30 min to weed this decal and it looks [email protected]$$! I cant wait to see what it can do with a 60 degree blade. I wasn't sure about paying the extra money for the 48" till now. Cutting a one piece graphic is much less time consuming than trying to piece 3 of them together.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

The optical eye is not that much of a deal to me at all. It is the fact that the twill fabric is much heavier than a vinyl. We are an embroidery shop and do the applique on a regular basis. I know that the Roland does it and does it well and holds up. I just dont know about the other machine.

I am by no means bashing the other cutter. I know nothing about it. I just read the review and it did well, and according to the specs...it has an optical registration also. Looks as though it is in fact a good machine indeed. It appears as though it will cut the twill thickness. But how will that wear on the life of the machine? 

I will still buy the Roland.... it is tried and true for all of the applications that we need. It has also proven itself to be very durable. I will also be calling Josh at imprintables to make my purchase. The reason being is they have a history (from reading posts here) of great customer service. The web site also states that they offer a lifetime loaner program if something happens. Its nice knowing that we wont be down for extended periods if ours fails.


----------



## wildhock (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I just placed the order for the GX-24 at Imprintables Warehouse. My decision was based on multiple things:

1) History and quality of machine.
2) Ability to do applique material.
3) Service after the sale with I.W.

Hopefully I will be happy with the choice I made.

Jon


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

wildhock..... while I havent ordered yet.... I will be following your lead shortly. For exactly the reasons you listed.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck with it wildhock, I'm sure it will work great for you.


----------



## Starpride (Jan 9, 2007)

wildhock said:


> Well I just placed the order for the GX-24 at Imprintables Warehouse. My decision was based on multiple things:
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing what your final costs were?
> ...


----------



## wildhock (Mar 5, 2007)

Starpride, Sure.

I did their current $1695 special. I added some additional material, swatch book, and press pad cover. All said and done, $1840 with shipping. 

Regards, Jon




Starpride said:


> wildhock said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just placed the order for the GX-24 at Imprintables Warehouse. My decision was based on multiple things:
> ...


----------



## kokosmin (Jun 11, 2007)

How do i choose the '45 blade? the 3 blades came in a little box but have no markings on them. I will use them on a Rabbit Cutter and they are Roland cemented carbide blades.


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I made these tees earlier today using my wonderful GX-24. I used the reflective material I got samples of. This is an advantage of getting a cutter..being able to use defferent materials and being able to press them on a tee, or whatever.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

I am glad to hear from all our customers that are satisfied with the Copam machines. It is really hard to convey just how good a value the machine is and how much an upgrade it is over the low end models that we sell - it is always nice to hear our customers show appreciation. I really am proud that we sell these machines.

For those recommending the Roland due to its ability to cut burlap and other unique materials, do you mind sending us some material samples so that we can test it out and report back? I would be shocked if the Roland could cut it and the Copam could not, as the Copam has the strongest components that I have seen in any vinyl cutter that is currently being produced.

- Marcus


----------



## wildhock (Mar 5, 2007)

Marcus,

Please don't hijack this post for your personal gain. I was the original post and had questions regarding a cutter (where were you then?) I did the research myself and choose the roland. I am not against the copam and may choose to purshase one in the future......but please, please don't come on here and try to shleep your product for your personal gain. I am not going to go into comparing features. I will leave it with the history of the product. I am a person that goes with the time tested out of the gate....once I am up and going I may choose to try something new.

I am sorry if I come off too strong, it is just that I am in the process of buying a new vehicle and am sick (too the point of pucking) of sales guys.......


Best Regards,

Jon







uscutter said:


> I am glad to hear from all our customers that are satisfied with the Copam machines. It is really hard to convey just how good a value the machine is and how much an upgrade it is over the low end models that we sell - it is always nice to hear our customers show appreciation. I really am proud that we sell these machines.
> 
> For those recommending the Roland due to its ability to cut burlap and other unique materials, do you mind sending us some material samples so that we can test it out and report back? I would be shocked if the Roland could cut it and the Copam could not, as the Copam has the strongest components that I have seen in any vinyl cutter that is currently being produced.
> 
> - Marcus


----------



## wildhock (Mar 5, 2007)

Don, 

Cool....primarily because I saw the movie last night with my family. I have been playing with my cutter quite a bit and am very happy with the quality and performance.

I will be posting some picks soon.

Regards,

Jon





Donp25 said:


> I made these tees earlier today using my wonderful GX-24. I used the reflective material I got samples of. This is an advantage of getting a cutter..being able to use defferent materials and being able to press them on a tee, or whatever.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

wildhock said:


> Don,
> 
> Cool....primarily because I saw the movie last night with my family. I have been playing with my cutter quite a bit and am very happy with the quality and performance.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done Don  cool pics!
What's the colour of the reflective as it could be either gold or silver to me because of the difference in the pics.

John, I hope the GX-24 does the job for you too and works the way you want to. I'm considering to buy one myself soon. I hope to see some product pics from you too soon 

Cheers

L00T


----------



## Donp25 (Mar 22, 2007)

I used the silver reflective vinyl. And It looked so good, that I have been getting more orders for it. So I had to buy 5 yards of it. The reflective material is wonderful, but its expensive as hell.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

wildhock said:


> Marcus,
> 
> Please don't hijack this post for your personal gain. I was the original post and had questions regarding a cutter (where were you then?) I did the research myself and choose the roland. I am not against the copam and may choose to purshase one in the future......but please, please don't come on here and try to shleep your product for your personal gain. I am not going to go into comparing features. I will leave it with the history of the product. I am a person that goes with the time tested out of the gate....once I am up and going I may choose to try something new.
> 
> ...


How is he hijacking the thread? Your original post was asking about purchasing a cutter and there was a few that mentioned the copam cutter (myself included) and he was merely reassuring you and others how well the copam is built. Also he is letting you and everyone else know that the copam will cut anything the roland will cut.

I am glad you are happy with your purchase of your roland and that it is working out great for you, but remember there are as good or better machines out there that are much cheaper then the roland.

As for service after the sale, US Cutter is by far the best company I have seen with customer service. BTW, no I don't work for them, I simply own one of thier products and they have helped out more then I.W. would ever imagine, yes I WAS a customer of thier's too.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

I totally agree with you David. Wildhock's post was not necessary, after all this is a FORUM. . . . . . . .



theflowerboxx said:


> How is he hijacking the thread? Your original post was asking about purchasing a cutter and there was a few that mentioned the copam cutter (myself included) and he was merely reassuring you and others how well the copam is built. Also he is letting you and everyone else know that the copam will cut anything the roland will cut.
> 
> I am glad you are happy with your purchase of your roland and that it is working out great for you, but remember there are as good or better machines out there that are much cheaper then the roland.
> 
> As for service after the sale, US Cutter is by far the best company I have seen with customer service. BTW, no I don't work for them, I simply own one of thier products and they have helped out more then I.W. would ever imagine, yes I WAS a customer of thier's too.


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> I am glad you are happy with your purchase of your roland and that it is working out great for you, but remember there are as good or better machines out there that are much cheaper then the roland.


I would like to see a side by side comparison of that. I find it hard to believe that the Copam will have the smooth (quiet) cut of the Roland, the speed, the mechanical resolution (detail), the features (versatility and alignment options), and the durability (Rolands last for decades) for the price that they are asking for the Copams.

I could be wrong... but until I see it, I will seriously doubt it.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

gothicaleigh said:


> I would like to see a side by side comparison of that. I find it hard to believe that the Copam will have the smooth (quiet) cut of the Roland, the speed, the mechanical resolution (detail), the features (versatility and alignment options), and the durability (Rolands last for decades) for the price that they are asking for the Copams.
> 
> I could be wrong... but until I see it, I will seriously doubt it.


Well I cannot compare the 2 for you, but if you're into sign making then you probably know the guy who wrote this review. 333Signforums Product review 

You can take it for what it's worth.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

The problem with this machine is the fact that it only accept either a serial or parallel cable ( usb adapter provided ). Most modern computer communicates via usb cable, and whenever a certain communication link has to be coverted i.e, in this case serial to usb, certain resolution is lost ( ever heard of "lost in translation" ?) this is true in computer communications too. I had a machine similar to the copam, it worked well for cutting, but not even close to the accuracy of my recently acquired gx-24. The comms link of this cutters tells me that theyare producing units from old technology surplus, that is the reason they can sell at a lower price. Heck I would not pay 2008 prices for a 2000 model car even if it has 0 miles on the odometer, though the 2000 model car performs the same as the 2008 !


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You care to tell me which one was cut with old technology and which one was cut with the "latest and greatest"?

BTW, all you need to do is buy a better serial to USB converter if you have any problems. They run about $25.00-$30.00


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess you have a valid point, nevertheless, no Ferrari owner will ever say that a Ford truck is better than their Ferrari, heck i paid premium money for mine ! im not saying you've got a ford truck, but you know what i mean...
BTW, my ferrari is better than your ford truck, even though we can both get to our destination no matter what...he! he! he!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Why is your ferrari better simply because you paid more?  Try hauling something with your Ferrari and then let me know who's vehicle is better. 

I see what you're saying, but I can buy 8-10 Refines for the price of one gx-24. I can do EVERYTHING that gx-24 can do including contour cut with my little ole Refine, so I think I will keep it.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

GOOD point, but i would still buy a ferrari if i could afford one...i'll just borrow your ford truck to haul it when it breaks down...


----------



## rms2k (Dec 28, 2008)

Regarding the cutters discussed in this thread, which ones can use a pen?


----------



## rms2k (Dec 28, 2008)

rms2k said:


> Regarding the cutters discussed in this thread, which ones can use a pen?


nevermind, found the answer.


----------



## buck1933 (Mar 25, 2009)

call me buck 1933 i am looking into buying a cutter. i do t-shirts at special events. i want a cutter that will cut mainly names for on the back of shirts. i used to carry boxes of letters with me but this involves a lot of loading and unloading. i also found that i ended up with boxes of zees and other letters. i make my own transfers on a hp4550 laser printer and would also like to be able to make the transfers by printing and cutting them out of vinyl. any suggestions???


----------

